# Bonfires



## TonyG_UK (Sep 12, 2011)

Will I have any problem having a small bonfire near my country house? I heard fires were banned until a certain point in the year.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes unless you want a *hefty* fine

You need to check your area because it can vary, but basically you *can't* have a fire until Oct, you can get a special Licence via Bomberios, who will visit, make recommendations and say yes or no, might even insist on attending, but it is not expensive.

If it's raining it's fairly safe but keep an eye on your neighbours if there not don't.
It's far better to have 2, 3, 4 smaller fires than 1 big uncontrollable one.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

you can normally tell when the summer fire ban is over, you will wake up one morning and there will be hundreds of little fires from all the neigbours properties creating a nice thick smog!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Our neighbour the Mayor had a bonfire last week


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess he has special permission.


----------

